# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج اوبرا متصفح الانترنت Opera Mobile Web Browser v11.00.1104201100 for Android

## mohamed73

*برنامج  اوبرا    متصفح   الانترنت    opera    mobile   Web  browser    v11.00.1104201100   for Android * ** * * * Get a premium browsing experience with  opera   Mobile. It is fast, smooth,   and makes surfing the Web on a  mobile   device more fun and efficient   than ever. * * A refreshed user interface looks  better with your device and gives  opera      mobile    a sleek, modern  appearance. Pinch zoom and smooth panning let   you  surf in a natural  and intuitive way. You can also share web content    with others on popular social networks.* *  opera    mobile   is the ultimate  browser   when connected over WiFi or wireless broadband.* * Also check out  opera   Mini, the fastest  browser    on Earth.  opera   Mini   compresses data up to 90% and is the best choice  when using slower   networks or paying per megabyte of data used.* * What's in this version:* *  Fixed problem with unresponsive panning and not possible to click links* *  Improved letter spacing* *  Fixed problems with Hindi fonts* *  Fixed CPU consumption issues* *  Pressing back on new tab will go back to previous tab* *  Fixed start-up problems on Galaxy S* *  Fixed video playback freeze* *  Fixes for various crashes reported by users* *  Fixed problems with Flash on Samsung Galaxy S running CyanogenMod7* *  Note for Custom ROMs: some have bug that prevents  opera   from starting if moved to SD (e.g. CM7 pre-RC3)* *من اروع المتصفحات في الجوال وهذه النسخه متحسنه جدا وهي تدعم اللغه العربيه   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

بارك الله فيك

----------

